# Black-water tank probes



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

How do you clean the level probes on a black water tank? 

I have tried filling with fresh water and flushing but the probes must have paper or waste stuck to them causing them to show a false level.

I saw an article in an RV forum about installing water jets for cleaning but is there no suitable fluid to do the job ? 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: That's a very good question Jim lad. :lol: Different Forums have different remedy's for this. From a high pressure hose to filling with soao solution and going for a quick run over the mountains. 8O I have mentioned on a US forum that I personally thought the lights were to show off to visitors. :lol: They never seem to work after they have left the forecourt and start to be used.IMO. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> They never seem to work after they have left the forecourt and start to be used.IMO. :wink:


That was my conclusion , I'll just stick to my usual method, ........
when I see the **** rising in the bog it's time to dump :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> [ ........
> when I see the **** rising in the bog it's time to dump :wink:


Not along the A127 I hope


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Funny you should mention Tony ... :wink: 

Lay-by on A13 is better .. only jokin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I'm not telling you our secret. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> :lol: I'm not telling you our secret. :wink:


You wait till your bum get's splashed 8O :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

one of the american sites suggests putting 20 gallons of water in plus a pile of ice cubes, then going for a bumpy ride.

http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/CFB/1/TID/231209.cfm

Olley


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Everything you've ever wanted to know about that stuff!

http://www.phrannie.org/macerator.html


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Yes seen that *Superk*. As I mentioned above. There are lot's of suggestions. One even included marbles. :roll:

8) The real answer. Is not to allow any solids in to the Black water tank. IMO. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.. Im off for a read and a crap :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> one of the american sites suggests putting 20 gallons of water in plus a pile of ice cubes, then going for a bumpy ride.


I hope he means a bumpy drive :wink:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

What's it for then if no solids???!!! You gotta go somewhere!

Ours has a tank washer built in that uses external or own water supply. Only the lower sensor has been a bit iffy.

You can also buy tank wands in the states that you put down the bog and flush away and I've seen a device in ARV mag that allows back-flushing ( with some care I imagine) - one guy got distracted by another camper and got into conversation to finally be alerted that the tank was full by the effluent flying out of his vent pipe!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Have you seen those plastic wands with a flower head on them, shove it down the bog and hey presto. 

Or only **** in it, if you want a crap use somebody elses :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Superk said:


> What's it for then if no solids???!!! You gotta go somewhere!


 :lol: That's your choice. :lol:


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

A nice white dipstick (or ****stick) could be the answer with a tenna lady handy for absorbing any drips.
If that is not fancied an optical probe (inverted periscope with light) would at least allow one to see all


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

eupho said:


> A nice white dipstick (or ****stick) could be the answer


Possibly a dip**** ? :wink:


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

> one of the american sites suggests putting 20 gallons of water in plus a pile of ice cubes, then going for a bumpy ride.


Is this another example of 'Black Ice'
Sorry all, it just had to be said! :lol:

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> one of the american sites suggests putting 20 gallons of water in plus a pile of ice cubes, then going for a bumpy ride.


No problem getting water, even the ice wasn't too difficult but when I mentioned bumpy ride the misses took off 8O dunno why :wink:


----------

